# Dead Colt Creek



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Did ok useing top water and spinners on Colt yesterday afternoon. Fished the creek going into lake. Some grass coming in and still holding some good water.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Still working with top water. Using 'Real Image' minnows in the stop and go method. Water is still cool, around 52 degree's, so they aren't gone into the main body yet.

If you are looking for good bass action, this is the place to go and keep watching.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Two questions, Sergeant. First, where exactly is Dead Colt, and what unit are you with?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Dead Colt creek is South of Lisbon a couple miles. Can't miss it. Was there a few days ago. Lots of top water action. Eight in 30 minutes around lunch time all C&R.

I am the Station Commander of the Army Recruiting in Fargo, Active Duty. PM me for any other questions.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Refer to all of my above posts about Dead Colt. Still hot action. I also found a sweet spot that I had never tried there before in 6 years!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Has anyone fished dead colt latley


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

curious if anyone has been fishing deat colt creek. have fished it during the warm monthsw with some good luck on bluegills, but never ice fished. am going to fish it this coming weekend and if anyone has any info-depths/bait- i would appreciate it. thanks


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

My cousin fishes it once in awhile. He said tiny jigs and waxies. The bite is best on cloudy days.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Fished Dead Colt sun up to about 1230p. Marking fish throughout the morning. Brought home one 10 1/2" crappie. Caught 2 bass that ran about 2 pounds. They were fun on the light tackle. Ice is good yet, but really creepy driving on. 20" or better but it was cracking constantly. Talked to a couple of locals who said it has been real slow all winter. Sounds like they have been picking up a few right around sundown.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Has anyone been fishing dead colt latley headin out there for a few days next week


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

has anyone been out yet hows the ice??


----------

